# Fayetteville, WV Sad Pretty *Lady* Adult F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fayetteville, WV | Lady

Here's a wonderful dog named Lady. She is a female, stray German Shepherd dog. Lady is very sweet and friendly. She is looking for a home to call her very own. Could you help Lady?

*Lady's Contact Info*



*Fayette County Animal Control Center*, Fayetteville, WV 

(304)574-3682
Email Fayette County Animal Control Center
See more pets from Fayette County Animal Control Center
For more information, visit Fayette County Animal Control Center's Web site.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's lovely!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh poor girl, look at that face. Another beautiful "Lady"............:help:
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

She looks so sad:0(

I hope she finds the love she deserves!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG... anyone wanting to help her please let me know.She looks SO much like my girl Jetta in these pictures I feel like I"m looking at Jetta. 

I can stop and temp test TODAY if anyone is interested as will be going that way. I will be gone for the weekend .The people at this shelter are GREAT to work with and good judgement of dogs. They are over cautious in thier evals... the dog HAS to be really nice for them to list her as such.

501c3 Rescue pulls are no charge but there is a small charge for their vaccinations as they give DHPPL and bordatella. The vet in the neighboring town (Oak Hill) does spaying/neutering immediately the next day and their charges are very reasonable. 

ANYONE WANT TO HELP THIS SCARED LADY???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Forruger, Thanks for the offer out there to stop by ! I seen her & my heart just melted & knew I needed to post her asap. Sweet girl. Hoping you make it by to eval yourself & maybe other pics. Glad your pretty close.  

Sure know how it feels when you see one that reminds you of yours........


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl. Looks like she wants to love someone, but look at those sad eyes.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I stopped to visit with Lady. She's a super sweet girl!! They said she's 4 years old and is a little on the smaller side and underweight.She has recently weaned a litter of pups. The shelter said she was pretty much an owner turn in, or neighbor turn in, anyways the owners no longer could take care of her and didn't want her. She looks sort of like a faded red sable color... I don't really now what it's considered.

We didn't take her out with other dogs but they did say she pays no attention to any of the other dogs nor the shelter cat that roams the area. Everyone there said she is a really great dog and they all just love her. I checked her all over and she LOVED the attention. Since we were right next to my car I couldn't stand seeing her "bear claws" so grabbed my trimmers and cut her nails. She didn't mind at all. She will make a wonderful companion for someone. The shelter started doing adoptions at the new Pet Smart in Beckley on Saturdays and they are going to take her there with them on Saturday. SHe might get adopted... but then not being the traditional b&t she may not. 

SO.... I'll check on her Tuesday when the shelter is open.... Please keep her in mind.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Awe, thanks for the update ! She a beauty ! :wub: Paws crossed for her.......................


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Lady is getting adopted tomorrow.! Glad she's getting a home!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:groovy::groovy::groovy:


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you know if she is still available? My sister in laws friend near Charleston, SC is looking to adopt an adult female gsd as pet. She has to children (not young) and a cat. Lady sounds like she would be a good fit. They just had to pts their senior and would love another one in their family.

I will send this link to my sister in law - in case Lady is still available.

Cheryl


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just saw the post that she will be adopted! That is great news.

Cheryl


----------

